# Parking St. Louis AmTrak station



## Guest_Gary

How safe is it to leave a car at the new AmTrak Train station in St. Louis during a 10 day trip? Is there any kind of security? Do the police patrol the area regularly? The webpage says that long term parking is free, is that correct?

If it is not safe, what are the alternatives?


----------



## STL_Amtrak

I've left my car at the St. Louis Amtrak station for a few days, but not 10. There is no visible security, you basically are parking underneath Highway 40 (or also know as I-64). The paved parking lot is small, but there is "additional" parking in front of the "am-shack", but it is gravel. Yes, the parking is free. The alternatives are probably a parking garage in the city (don't know how much, but I bet it's expensive). I almost would consider parking at Lambert Intnl airport and taking the Metro-Link to Union Station and walking over to the Amtrak station.

It's up to you of course, but if your car is one that stands out (like a sports car, or luxury car), I'd be leery, if it's more standard, say like a Ford Taurus, you might not have any trouble, but... your mileage may vary.


----------



## coachseats

I parked my truck for 4 days at the STL station in January and had no problems. I found a spot right next to the station and tracks where it was well lit. Be sure to get a free parking permit from the ticket agent inside. Other options would be parking at Union Station (expensive) or the airport and riding Metrolink.


----------



## AlanB

You can also consider parking at a few of the outlying Metrolink stations. I seem to recall a report, either here or on OTOL, where someone drove to a Metrolink station across the river and parked. They then boarded Metrolink train to reach Amtrak.

I can't recall if they had to pay, but I think that they parked for free. I'll see if I can't find that report and link to it.


----------



## AlanB

The report is over on OTOL, you can find it here. I've linked to the second page where they talk about the parking starting in the second paragraph.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest_gary

Thanks for all of the information on the new St. Louis train station.

We are departing on the 300 at 0435 and then flying back into STL 10 days latter.

I think the advise about not parking under the interstate for 10 days in St. Louis is good avise.

We thought about parking at or near the SLT AIRPORT since we are returning there anyway and riding metro link back downtown to catch the 300 however the metro link is not running between midnight and 0500. A cab is possible but it looks like the STL airport is just about the same distance from the down town train station as Alton IL (the first stop) is.

How is parking at the Alton IL Am Trak station. From the google satelite map it looks like it is in the suburbs of a nice sized town (instead of downtown in a big city). Even though there is no fenced or otherwise secured parking lot, the satelite picture shows a lot of cars around the station.

Has anyone ever parked at the Alton Am Trak station or hear of any problems with parked cars there?


----------



## Guest_Michael_*

Guest_gary said:


> Thanks for all of the information on the new St. Louis train station. We are departing on the 300 at 0435 and then flying back into STL 10 days latter.
> 
> I think the advise about not parking under the interstate for 10 days in St. Louis is good avise.
> 
> We thought about parking at or near the SLT AIRPORT since we are returning there anyway and riding metro link back downtown to catch the 300 however the metro link is not running between midnight and 0500. A cab is possible but it looks like the STL airport is just about the same distance from the down town train station as Alton IL (the first stop) is.
> 
> How is parking at the Alton IL Am Trak station. From the google satelite map it looks like it is in the suburbs of a nice sized town (instead of downtown in a big city). Even though there is no fenced or otherwise secured parking lot, the satelite picture shows a lot of cars around the station.
> 
> Has anyone ever parked at the Alton Am Trak station or hear of any problems with parked cars there?


I parked at the Alton Station several times (5) for a week at time but, on the 5th occasion someone did break the drivers side window. The funny thing though, they didn’t take anything from the car. Needless to say I didn’t leave my car there anymore. The parking lot is not well lit, unattended, and not that visible from the street.


----------



## AudenHoggart

Guest_Michael_* said:


> Guest_gary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the information on the new St. Louis train station. We are departing on the 300 at 0435 and then flying back into STL 10 days latter.
> 
> I think the advise about not parking under the interstate for 10 days in St. Louis is good avise.
> 
> We thought about parking at or near the SLT AIRPORT since we are returning there anyway and riding metro link back downtown to catch the 300 however the metro link is not running between midnight and 0500. A cab is possible but it looks like the STL airport is just about the same distance from the down town train station as Alton IL (the first stop) is.
> 
> How is parking at the Alton IL Am Trak station. From the google satelite map it looks like it is in the suburbs of a nice sized town (instead of downtown in a big city). Even though there is no fenced or otherwise secured parking lot, the satelite picture shows a lot of cars around the station.
> 
> Has anyone ever parked at the Alton Am Trak station or hear of any problems with parked cars there?
> 
> 
> 
> ich
> 
> I parked at the Alton Station several times (5) for a week at time but, on the 5th occasion someone did break the drivers side window. The funny thing though, they didn’t take anything from the car. Needless to say I didn’t leave my car there anymore. The parking lot is not well lit, unattended, and not that visible from the street.
Click to expand...


We've parked many times at the Alton station without any problems. You really cannot park overnight at the St. Louis station since they opened the new one. There's some short term metered parking, but that's about it. You could park nearby at Union Station (which was the actual train station many years ago but is now a Rouse mall), but it would be a fairly long walk to the new Amtrak station. It's doable if you don't have much luggage.

It is much further from the St. Louis airport to the Alton train station than from the St. Louis airport to the St. Louis train station. I think a cab from the airport to Alton could be quite expensive. There is a shuttle service from the airport to Alton, http://tranzlinx.com/ . Looks like it would run about fifty bucks.


----------



## dart330

I would suggest the East Riverfront Metrolink Station at the Casino Queen in East St. Louis. This is the first stop for the metrolink on the East Side. The parking lot is very big, lighted and security driving around. Since it is also a hotel, they expect cars to be parked there for extended periods.

Anytime we are going to downtown STL, this is where we usually park since it free and safe.

http://www.casinoqueen.com


----------



## RRrich

Problem is some trains get in after Metrolink shuts down - which is a problem with leaving your car at ANY M'link stop.


----------



## AudenHoggart

RRrich said:


> Problem is some trains get in after Metrolink shuts down - which is a problem with leaving your car at ANY M'link stop.


Only a few Metrolink stations offer long term parking. Take a look at this station list:

http://www.metrostlouis.org/MetroLink/stationlist.asp

The ones that have long term parking have that indica.ted in the "Information" column


----------



## Guest

A new overnight long term parking lot opened back in November. This lot is convenient, secure, and well-lit. The lot is owned by Amtrak and is located 1 block west of the Gateway Station. It is a credit card in / credit card out only parking lot so your only payment option is with a credit credit card.

See the link below:

http://www.rtands.com/newsflash/amtrak-ope...-st.-louis.html


----------



## rail_rider

Has anyone tried the lot? If so what are your impressions? Is it secure and how crowded does it get? I would like to know I could find a space if I drove 100 miles to board a LD train.


----------



## stlouielady

Guest_Gary said:


> How safe is it to leave a car at the new AmTrak Train station in St. Louis during a 10 day trip? Is there any kind of security? Do the police patrol the area regularly? The webpage says that long term parking is free, is that correct? If it is not safe, what are the alternatives?


You may want to call the Sheraton hotel, right across the street from the station; their number is (314) 231-5007. I called them about long-term Amtrak parking last year when I took the Eagle to San Antonio, but, ended up getting a ride there and didn't need the parking. I can't remember the exact rate, but, I think it was something like valet parking at the regular (non-valet) price, provided it was for multiple days. I know that the other garages in the area run anywhere from $15 to $17 for 24 hours. Yes, it is expensive, but, it is a garage, and a covered parking space, with security that patrols.


----------



## Megabus rider

rail_rider said:


> Has anyone tried the lot? If so what are your impressions? Is it secure and how crowded does it get? I would like to know I could find a space if I drove 100 miles to board a LD train.


I used the small secure lot last weekend. It was well-lit. Left car on Friday morning and there were probably 8 - 10 spots available. When we picked up our car late Sunday night they had opened an attached lot for more room, but it wasn't paved. I would recommend getting there early enough that you could get to another lot if this one was full.


----------



## Jbzstl

Amtrak has a lot at the corner of 16th and Clark. Very affordable - $6 per night and really close. Lot is fenced and has cameras. Access to lot is by credit card and there is a code to enter on foot. Secure.


----------



## jbzstl

Megabus rider said:


> rail_rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the lot? If so what are your impressions? Is it secure and how crowded does it get? I would like to know I could find a space if I drove 100 miles to board a LD train.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the small secure lot last weekend. It was well-lit. Left car on Friday morning and there were probably 8 - 10 spots available. When we picked up our car late Sunday night they had opened an attached lot for more room, but it wasn't paved. I would recommend getting there early enough that you could get to another lot if this one was full.
Click to expand...

The entire lot is now paved and there are plenty of spaces.


----------



## guestbill

Used long term parking a few weeks ago - Oct 2011. Long term parking is paved and fenced with sufficient lighting and plenty of spots..you don't need to be concerned using the lot. It's about a 50 yard walk to the Amtrak terminal.

Only gripe I have, which I learned from and won't happen again; is:

1) You use a C.C. to gain access to the fenced lot and MUST use same C.C. when exiting - so if you use your buddy's card and he isn't there when you leave..you are kind of stuck. Also, the system allows you to use AMEX to gain entry but not pay with AMEX - so word of warning to all you corporate types that use AMEX for business expenses.

2) They responded wonderfully when I was stuck in the yard at midnight but did have to wait for someone to come to the gate.

3) When you leave the fenced lot on way to your train, don't forget to get the ticket from the machine next to the exit gate. It will have a code for you to use when going back to your car.....only way to get back in. Directions aren't 100% clear and I didn't get a ticket on way out..so couldn't get back in.


----------



## James Landreth

We used the long term lot two weeks ago. Entered about 7 a.m. I would make the follow observations: 1. There are two parking lot entrances on 16th street. One could easily pull into the first lot thinking it was the long-term lot, except that the sign there says "NO overnight parking". The lot further south is the correct one, but the signage is rather weak. 2. We pulled into the entrance, put in the credit card as directed, and the gate opened... Half Way!... Not wide enough to enter. SO, there is a button to push for help, but having no response after pushing a half a dozen times, one wonders what to do next. There was an emergency phone number on the little booth at the exit. Calling that with my cell phone, after maybe 15 rings, the woman who answered said that someone "would be right over." 3. SO, the clock contines ticking toward the time of departure. After 10 - 15 minutes a fellow drives up, throws a couple of switches and the gate creaks open. 4. There was one spot left (this was the weekend after Thanksgiving), but only about 3/4 of a spot since it was against the fence and a gate not fully secured, which meant parking uncomfortably close the car next to me. 5. Upon return from our journey, the lot had cleared out considerably and there was no problem exiting, fortunately knowing to use the same credit card as noted by posters to this site described above. In summary: the experience was something like one might expect in a third world country, and I have driven in a few of these. I would suggest that the entire parking experience was a C minus, about the same as I would rate the train trip itself, but this is not the forum to opine on that.


----------



## J. Ishaya

* Note that this post quoted a post made well over 5 1/2 years prior *



Guest_Gary said:


> How safe is it to leave a car at the new AmTrak Train station in St. Louis during a 10 day trip? Is there any kind of security? Do the police patrol the area regularly? The webpage says that long term parking is free, is that correct?
> 
> If it is not safe, what are the alternatives?


Amtrak long term parking in St. Louis is NOT free (Dec 2011). At this time it is $6 per day in Long Term and $1 per hour in Short term parking. It does not have a security guard on site, however, it is locked and gated. The ONLY entrance is via your credit card or the ticket that you took on your way out. It seems fairly secure.


----------



## Bob

_****** Please note that this topic is nearly 1 year old! ******_

I just used the lot this week, 10/31/2012. The lot is fine. The price is $7.00, but the process is totally screwed up. Yes, In and Out with your car needs, to happen with the same credit card. The getting in and out with yourself as a pedestrian is totally screwed up. In the corner of the lot is a locked gate. Next to it is a ticket dispenser. The dispenser does not work. You need the code on the back of a ticket that should come out of the dispenser to get back in. I called the numbers posted on the exit gate to ask about the code. The dude at 4 AM hasn't got a clue about the lot or the dispenser. You might as well go back and talk to your car. Your car knows more than he does and he's on the other side of town. I was getting ready to get back into my car and leave when I happened to look in a trash barrel next to the ticket dispenser. There were a few tickets thrown away inside of it. I pulled them out and they both had the code *0625*written on the back, So, I figured that the code is a common one and not a unique one for every passenger. I tested it and it worked.  I came back from my trip and it worked.

I called the parking lot management company listed on the signs and asked to speak with the supervisor overseeing the lot during the day hours that I left to tell them about the ticket dispenser problem. She was more clueless than my car and the dude in the middle of the night. She told me that there was not ticket dispenser, there and that you don't need a code to get in and out of the gate. The Amtrak people inside the station are totally clueless.

So, if you want to use the lot, look in the trash barrel for an old soggy ticket with the code 0625 written on the back, or remember to write down the code *0625. *


----------



## Steve H

I am researching the parking situation for a day trip I am planning for later this summer. It see that the parking lots are not actually Amtrak's but belong to St. Louis Parking. That may be why no one at the station is knowledgable about the codes or the gates.

And it appears the long term lot is still 7 dollars per 24 hour period.

Thanks to those who have posted on this forum. Very helpful.


----------

